
Someone Made a Fake Equifax Site. Then Equifax Linked to It - adriand
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/20/business/equifax-fake-website.html
======
carlisle_
The creator of the site was on here today posting about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15295146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15295146)

Weird seeing a repost on the website where a lot of the story unfolded on the
same day.

~~~
eighthnate
> Weird seeing a repost on the website where a lot of the story unfolded on
> the same day.

Not only that, this nytimes story got bumped to #3 within a few minutes with
no comments/votes.

Does the nytimes pay for preferential treatment of their stories?

~~~
rory096
Much more likely, this post got several upvotes quickly because users
recognized the story (and its relation to HN) from earlier today. The
algorithm heavily rewards early upvotes.

~~~
eighthnate
Oh okay. I'm fairly new to how things work here and unaware of how the
algorithm works.

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15295146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15295146).

